# Meet Maisy, my Hooded rat *photos*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

This is Maisy, a 10 month old hooded rat. I recently adopted her from a woman that was moving to a retirement community. This is one of the most curious/friendliest rat I've ever known.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Meet Maisy, my Hooded rat*

Aww... very cute. I love the middle picture!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Meet Maisy, my Hooded rat*

What a beauty!! She looks much like my Serena, just without a blaze......I love that first pic, she looks like she's posing!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im jealous of that second picture


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

there's something about that second picture that made me laugh. what a cutie!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

She reminds me of my Pookie. Lovely pics.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

That first picture has a professional quality, she is so perfectly posed!


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Your rat is so cute... she seems to like posing too!


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

I adore the first one..so perfectly posed  I love how her little feet have disappeared into the fur..lol


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW! such a beautiful perfect girl...and very photogenic...you take wonderful pics, you must have an awesome camera


----------

